# Still Waiting



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Well when we thought we would have our Outback 250RS as a Christmas present, we were wrong. Delayed by the factory b/c they decided to go to 20hr work weeks instead of 40hr. Should be delivered now the 1st or 2nd week of January. Ok no big deal.

Called today, during the 2nd week of January...You guessed it, delayed again. Until the end of January or the 1st week of February.

Now I know this was an order, and I expected some delays but we are looking at about a 2 month delay on this. Its frustrating but I just keep telling myself we probably wouldn't be going out in it until March or so anyway, so at least I'm not paying for it yet. I just hope with the factory going to 1/2 work weeks the construction will still be up to par!!!

Just venting as I want my new OUTBACK! Been looking at all the mods on here and want to get to work on some of them. I want some new projects!

Matt, Misty & Jenna(5Yrs)
Dog Mia (Boxer)
Waiting on our Outback 250RS


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hard waiting...that is for sure.









You could take the time make some reservations to join the PNW Outbacker Rally's that are planned.

What part of Oregon are you from?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Matt, I am sure your frustrated! Hopefully, you'll get it soon....


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

That sounds like a normal wait for getting one here in Saskatchewan...we were always told 4-8 weeks and it ended up being 9 weeks with normal manufacturing hours last year. I can't imagine what the wait would be now! All the waiting just adds to the excitement. I'm sure you will get it in time for camping so that is what matters most.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel for you!!!

I had ordered a My suburban last February........HD axle company went on Strike.............and My truck could not be built & delivered............until July...........

Fortunately my dealer found one for me and got it in by my deadline for my first camping trip last may..............and that was why times were good.........

You would think with a recession ......people would be happy for your order.........

I am running into delays left and right in my industry..........unfortunately everyone is laying off everyone.............and everything is being delayed.........


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hard waiting...that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are in Salem.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yea they might want your order.. Problem, not enough people ordering.. All of the rv factories are shut down till late january or early february..

They have been shut down since thanksgiving.. But are officially shut down from Dec 15th to Jan 15th.. In truth it has been Nov 15th to around feb 1st..

Not a thing you can do about it... Just be patient or find something else to buy.. Its very tough times in the rv world and Keystone is having just as many problems as all of them are..

I pull new rv's from the factories to the dealers.. Been laid off since oct 1st, and it may be mar. 1st before I can go back. Then may be laid back off by july, aug this year.. Knowone can judge what is gonna happen this year..

I can tell you if this continues much longer mfr's like fleetwood, monaco, etc may never come back... Keystone is hanging on, but like the rest, wont make it thru another year of this economy..

Carey


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Be patient although I am sure you are frustrated. I wouldn't expect to see things get rolling until after the next month or so. As frustrating as it is to you, imagine the people who want to work to build your trailer so they can get a paycheck. Unless they have enough orders to run a whole batch, they just can't afford to re-open. I ordered a motorhome for a customer and the factory closed twice during the build. There WERE problems, so be diligent when you do your walk through.

Keep your spirits up by telling yourself all that you already know. You aren't making payments on something you can't even use right now. By the time you get it, the weather will be warming so that you can get out there and do those mods!

Hang in.

Darlene

P.S. With regards to manufacturers that have gone out of business, I just learned yesterday that if someone tries to trade something in from a company that is no longer in business, the dealership I have worked at is not taking those on trade anymore. I don't know if that is because of warranty issues or what, but I found that odd.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> Be patient although I am sure you are frustrated. I wouldn't expect to see things get rolling until after the next month or so. As frustrating as it is to you, imagine the people who want to work to build your trailer so they can get a paycheck. Unless they have enough orders to run a whole batch, they just can't afford to re-open. I ordered a motorhome for a customer and the factory closed twice during the build. There WERE problems, so be diligent when you do your walk through.
> 
> Keep your spirits up by telling yourself all that you already know. You aren't making payments on something you can't even use right now. By the time you get it, the weather will be warming so that you can get out there and do those mods!
> 
> ...


Oh great....so now I get to crap my pants for the next couple of months over the build quality of my 310BHS! Ordered it in early November. I really don't care about not getting it until March but I'm hoping it's not substandard in quality.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Be patient although I am sure you are frustrated. I wouldn't expect to see things get rolling until after the next month or so. As frustrating as it is to you, imagine the people who want to work to build your trailer so they can get a paycheck. Unless they have enough orders to run a whole batch, they just can't afford to re-open. I ordered a motorhome for a customer and the factory closed twice during the build. There WERE problems, so be diligent when you do your walk through.
> 
> Keep your spirits up by telling yourself all that you already know. You aren't making payments on something you can't even use right now. By the time you get it, the weather will be warming so that you can get out there and do those mods!
> 
> ...


Oh great....so now I get to crap my pants for the next couple of months over the build quality of my 310BHS! Ordered it in early November. I really don't care about not getting it until March but I'm hoping it's not substandard in quality.
[/quote]

I would be optimistic.. I feel when they are building fewer trailers, quality goes up.

I know with Heartland and Forest River when they are building too many too quick, the quality isnt as good as when it gets slower for them..

I think you will end up with a higher quality rig.. My opinion though..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I just found out Keystone RV will resume production Feb. 2nd..

Hang in there!

Carey


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just found out Keystone RV will resume production Feb. 2nd..
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> Carey


Wow, thanks for your encouraging words and the information! This being our first TT I'm pretty apprehensive and anxious but very much looking forward to some great experiences in our new Outback!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

sydmeg1012 said:


> I just found out Keystone RV will resume production Feb. 2nd..
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> Carey


Wow, thanks for your encouraging words and the information! This being our first TT I'm pretty apprehensive and anxious but very much looking forward to some great experiences in our new Outback!
[/quote]

I can tell you for sure that Keystone management is pushing for quality more-so now than ever..

In these tough times, many are falling back to what matters to people to sell RV's.. They are also trimming extra costs by doing the job right the first time..

Yes if a unit gets stopped in production and sits a few weeks, things can get missed like what happened with Darlene's Motorhome..

I bet your model hasnt even been started on yet.. So you will be good..

Let us know how it goes, ok!

Carey


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I just found out Keystone RV will resume production Feb. 2nd..
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> Carey


Wow, thanks for your encouraging words and the information! This being our first TT I'm pretty apprehensive and anxious but very much looking forward to some great experiences in our new Outback!
[/quote]

I can tell you for sure that Keystone management is pushing for quality more-so now than ever..

In these tough times, many are falling back to what matters to people to sell RV's.. They are also trimming extra costs by doing the job right the first time..

Yes if a unit gets stopped in production and sits a few weeks, things can get missed like what happened with Darlene's Motorhome..

I bet your model hasnt even been started on yet.. So you will be good..

Let us know how it goes, ok!

Carey
[/quote]

My dealer just emailed me that he received confirmation that they've started building our 310BHS! It should be at the dealer in a few weeks.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> I just found out Keystone RV will resume production Feb. 2nd..
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> Carey


Wow, thanks for your encouraging words and the information! This being our first TT I'm pretty apprehensive and anxious but very much looking forward to some great experiences in our new Outback!
[/quote]

I can tell you for sure that Keystone management is pushing for quality more-so now than ever..

In these tough times, many are falling back to what matters to people to sell RV's.. They are also trimming extra costs by doing the job right the first time..

Yes if a unit gets stopped in production and sits a few weeks, things can get missed like what happened with Darlene's Motorhome..

I bet your model hasnt even been started on yet.. So you will be good..

Let us know how it goes, ok!

Carey
[/quote]

My dealer just emailed me that he received confirmation that they've started building our 310BHS! It should be at the dealer in a few weeks.
[/quote]

Great news!! Now you can sit down, relax and have that cold one......


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> I just found out Keystone RV will resume production Feb. 2nd..
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> Carey


Wow, thanks for your encouraging words and the information! This being our first TT I'm pretty apprehensive and anxious but very much looking forward to some great experiences in our new Outback!
[/quote]

I can tell you for sure that Keystone management is pushing for quality more-so now than ever..

In these tough times, many are falling back to what matters to people to sell RV's.. They are also trimming extra costs by doing the job right the first time..

Yes if a unit gets stopped in production and sits a few weeks, things can get missed like what happened with Darlene's Motorhome..

I bet your model hasnt even been started on yet.. So you will be good..

Let us know how it goes, ok!

Carey
[/quote]

My dealer just emailed me that he received confirmation that they've started building our 310BHS! It should be at the dealer in a few weeks.
[/quote]

Great news!! Now you can sit down, relax and have that cold one......








[/quote]

Absolutely...Although I think they'd be pretty upset if I did it here at work!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> I just found out Keystone RV will resume production Feb. 2nd..
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> Carey


Wow, thanks for your encouraging words and the information! This being our first TT I'm pretty apprehensive and anxious but very much looking forward to some great experiences in our new Outback!
[/quote]

I can tell you for sure that Keystone management is pushing for quality more-so now than ever..

In these tough times, many are falling back to what matters to people to sell RV's.. They are also trimming extra costs by doing the job right the first time..

Yes if a unit gets stopped in production and sits a few weeks, things can get missed like what happened with Darlene's Motorhome..

I bet your model hasnt even been started on yet.. So you will be good..

Let us know how it goes, ok!

Carey
[/quote]

My dealer just emailed me that he received confirmation that they've started building our 310BHS! It should be at the dealer in a few weeks.
[/quote]

Great news!! Now you can sit down, relax and have that cold one......








[/quote]

Absolutely...Although I think they'd be pretty upset if I did it here at work!

[/quote]








- NOT a good idea...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to hear things are moving along again. I am hoping now that it is RV show season, orders will start rolling and production will be more consistent.

Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

prevish gang said:


> Glad to hear things are moving along again. I am hoping now that it is RV show season, orders will start rolling and production will be more consistent.
> 
> Darlene


Yea me too.. I'm ready to go back to hauling them! Beats semi truckin anyday..

Carey


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Well I just heard from my dealer, My trailer has been shipped!!! Should be here on Tuesday with us going to pick it up on Wednesday...I'll keep you guys informed when we get it and send in photos...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Matthew said:


> Well I just heard from my dealer, My trailer has been shipped!!! Should be here on Tuesday with us going to pick it up on Wednesday...I'll keep you guys informed when we get it and send in photos...


Congrats!!!

Which dealer did you buy from? Do you live around the Portland area? We have an Outback Rally in 2 weeks at Cape Disappointment. What a great first outing...with 8-10 other Outbackers. We're a tame bunch (well, until Doug breaks out the liquor) and we'd be happy if you joined us.

Here is the link to the Rally thread.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=23912&hl=


----------

